# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Best Manual Lensometers

## Trina

Can anyone recommend some good ones? Has anyone heard of Speedway SD-175 or is it some crazy off brand? Thanks!

----------


## Kujiradesu

> Can anyone recommend some good ones? Has anyone heard of Speedway SD-175 or is it some crazy off brand? Thanks!


Marco LM-6E and the unsinkable B&L 70. 

The B&L 70 can be brought back from the brink so if you have some time and patience you can get parts and restore it to working condition after buying it for a bargain.

The LM-6E is just an all-around good machine. It has a prism compensation ring, and its the last model that they used good materials on. Later models are made of a chinsy plastic that feel like you could break in half if you sneeze hard enough. Hope that was helpful.

----------


## Trina

Yes, thank you! That was super helpful! :)

----------


## Quince

Our Marco is considered our better lensometer. We have a 2nd one that is some no-name from China. The Marco is much better constructed and reads a higher range of power but the knock-off is actually more accurate. It is also considerably newer. I will not attempt to adjust the Marco- I just compensate the difference in my head.

----------


## Trina

Thanks! I was wondering about the no-name brands. 



> Our Marco is considered our better lensometer. We have a 2nd one that is some no-name from China. The Marco is much better constructed and reads a higher range of power but the knock-off is actually more accurate. It is also considerably newer. I will not attempt to adjust the Marco- I just compensate the difference in my head.

----------


## Quince

> Thanks! I was wondering about the no-name brands.


The biggest issue we have run into with that one is the bulb isn't really held in place by anything and has had to be resoldered over time. It is quite finicky, but if you keep it nice and stable, is quite easy to read.

----------


## walleye

The American Optical 603B lensometer and the B&l Model 70 are the best. They are heavy duty and will last a life-time. Look on ebay and you might find a used one.

----------


## Trina

> The American Optical 603B lensometer and the B&l Model 70 are the best. They are heavy duty and will last a life-time. Look on ebay and you might find a used one.


I've found two of the AO 603B but I can't tell if they have a prism compensator. Do you know if they do? The seller hasn't responded to me. Thanks!

----------


## walleye

I think there is a retainer to put in prisms for prism compensation. I'll look tomorrow at the office.

----------


## Tallboy

I have a Marco LM101 and it is a tank.  Definitely no chinzy plastic pieces in this thing and I got it about 6 months ago.  I love it.  Super accurate.

----------


## Trina

> I think there is a retainer to put in prisms for prism compensation. I'll look tomorrow at the office.


Thanks! The seller is being less than cooperative with his responses. Honestly, just for that reason I think I'll purchase elsewhere.

----------


## Tallboy

> Thanks! The seller is being less than cooperative with his responses. Honestly, just for that reason I think I'll purchase elsewhere.


#facebook stick to optiboard, the truth ALWAYS floats to the top

----------


## Trina

Is the Topcon LM-25 a good lensmeter?

----------


## idispense

A B&L model 70 is the best in my opinion. 2nd best is the Marco LM - 101. However the B&L is the better choice.

----------

